# Ending of the US Military retirees FPO mail services world wide Aug 22, 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

I have emailed my Congresswoman and Senator. Including the VA committee. Asking if this is true and if so, very sad.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dten Cfive said:


> I have emailed my Congresswoman and Senator. Including the VA committee. Asking if this is true and if so, very sad.


I have my ATM and checks mailed to me by my sister because I don't live near any RAO office.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> I have my ATM and checks mailed to me by my sister because I don't live near any RAO office.


Which postal service do you use? Phil post, DHL, Fedex, etc.. And what address do you use here? I'm going to have to start doing this. 

Thanks for the info again


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Depends on your situation. Prior to actually moving here, I opened an account with a mail forwarder in Houston, Tx. and use that as my permanent address, then have them send to me by FedEx. Account can be opened entirely online, so is easy to accomplish. Pick one in a state which has no income tax to keep it as simple as possible. Nevada, Texas, South Dakota, there are others but you will have to research. Could use some family member or a rusted friend in the states to act as a forwarder for you.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

As far as I know we here are one of the few countries that had this available just like with the VA! SOFA agreements in other countries defined what services are available to military retirees.

Main problem will be getting drugs shipped here that used to come via Express-Scripts.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dten Cfive said:


> Which postal service do you use? Phil post, DHL, Fedex, etc.. And what address do you use here? I'm going to have to start doing this.
> 
> Thanks for the info again


FedEx only and so I would get yourself a Philippine Postal ID card in order for tracking you much better, it's a little bit more of a process now but worth it because the delivery will be from the Philippine Postal clerk in your region it will arrive to you in less than a week sometimes 3 days unlike sending regular Philippine mail forget it.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

bidrod said:


> As far as I know we here are one of the few countries that had this available just like with the VA! SOFA agreements in other countries defined what services are available to military retirees.
> 
> Main problem will be getting drugs shipped here that used to come via Express-Scripts.
> 
> Chuck


That's because this VA was mainly for the Filipino USA service members who entered the US Military from the PH even in the 90s I believe, I think we are piggy backing off their benefits out clinic. 
Seems like they keep reducing benefits with this service connected bullcrap. In the states you get treated for most everything. 
Now they want you to go FMP too, IMHO its the VA Senate Committees pretending to look out for us.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Dten Cfive said:


> That's because this VA was mainly for the Filipino USA service members who entered the US Military from the PH even in the 90s I believe, I think we are piggy backing off their benefits out clinic.
> Seems like they keep reducing benefits with this service connected bullcrap. In the states you get treated for most everything.
> Now they want you to go FMP too, IMHO its the VA Senate Committees pretending to look out for us.


Yep, my Asawa's father(passed in 1983) was a USAFFE Vet and the service was mainly for their care. Now they are all gone I would expect our govt to eventually terminate this service in it's entirety when they can figure out how to do it without raising too much of a ruckus. At present time, only vets with service-connected problems can be taken care of in Manila. 

Fred


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> Yep, my Asawa's father(passed in 1983) was a USAFFE Vet and the service was mainly for their care. Now they are all gone I would expect our govt to eventually terminate this service in it's entirety when they can figure out how to do it without raising too much of a ruckus. At present time, only vets with service-connected problems can be taken care of in Manila.


 USA "forgot" to tell many Filipino vets what they were entitled to get from USA!
E g it was I who found a 90+yo grandfather to an ex had right to get paid much (in Filipino farmer's messure) for being soldier back when Phils was American colony, but he died close after I found it, before approved so he and relatives got nothing...


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

fmartin_gila said:


> Yep, my Asawa's father(passed in 1983) was a USAFFE Vet and the service was mainly for their care. Now they are all gone I would expect our govt to eventually terminate this service in it's entirety when they can figure out how to do it without raising too much of a ruckus. At present time, only vets with service-connected problems can be taken care of in Manila.
> 
> Fred


Can Filipino citizens and nationals in the Philippines enlist in the US military?

The Navy ended the program that recruited Filipinos in 1992 because the base agreement with the Philippines ended.

30 plus years in the Navy is normal, they are NOT all gone.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> USA "forgot" to tell many Filipino vets what they were entitled to get from USA!


Fake news, try again


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

fmartin_gila said:


> Depends on your situation. Prior to actually moving here, I opened an account with a mail forwarder in Houston, Tx. and use that as my permanent address, then have them send to me by FedEx. Account can be opened entirely online, so is easy to accomplish. Pick one in a state which has no income tax to keep it as simple as possible. Nevada, Texas, South Dakota, there are others but you will have to research. Could use some family member or a rusted friend in the states to act as a forwarder for you.
> 
> Fred


Fred, any links to what you use in Texas? 

thanks


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> FedEx only and so I would get yourself a Philippine Postal ID card in order for tracking you much better, it's a little bit more of a process now but worth it because the delivery will be from the Philippine Postal clerk in your region it will arrive to you in less than a week sometimes 3 days unlike sending regular Philippine mail forget it.


Will do, thanks for the info on Phil post.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Dten Cfive said:


> Fake news, try again


 BS. DENIAL of truth by you. Common among some Americans... 

I FOUND IT including how and where to apply.. This was decided and published so late so almost none was still alive. This guy was over 90yo. And it was "published" so almost only guys as I - who check everything  - found it... This was many years ago, back when I studied Philippine laws a lot.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Dten Cfive said:


> Fred, any links to what you use in Texas?
> 
> thanks


U S Global Mail, 1321 Upland Dr., Houston, Tx. 77043. You can do the entire enrollment process with them online. Cost is about $200 per year. Very reliable, I have been using them for my needs for better than 7 years with no complaints.

Fred


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> BS. DENIAL of truth by you. Common among some Americans...
> 
> I FOUND IT including how and where to apply.. This was decided and published so late so almost none was still alive. This guy was over 90yo. And it was "published" so almost only guys as I - who check everything  - found it... This was many years ago, back when I studied Philippine laws a lot.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Filipino_Americans


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

fmartin_gila said:


> U S Global Mail, 1321 Upland Dr., Houston, Tx. 77043. You can do the entire enrollment process with them online. Cost is about $200 per year. Very reliable, I have been using them for my needs for better than 7 years with no complaints.
> 
> Fred


Thank you Sir, much appreciated.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

GREETINGS FROM THE USAF RAO, ANGELES CITY.....
REFERENCE STARS AND STRIPES WEB https://www.stripes.com/.../apo-fpo-postal-change-6347010... FPO PRIVILEGES AND VERY IMPORTANT TO OUR RETIRED COMMUNITY AND 100% VA MEMBERS; HOWEVER, WE NEED TO MAKE PLANS IN EVENT WE LOOSE OUR FPO SERVICE.... A FINAL DECISION ON FPO SERVICE HAS NOT BEEN MADE AND HOPEFULLY WE WILL BE ABLE TO CONTINUE TO SERVE YOU... I HAVE CONTACTED OUR HEAD OFFICE AT USAF AND THEY AREA RESEARCHING THE ISSUE... THE FINAL DECISION WILL BE MADE BY THE UNDER SECRETARY OF DEFENSE IN ACCORDANCE WITH DOD INSTRUCTION 4525.09 24 MAY 2022.... IF WE SHOULD LOOSE OUR FPO, WE HAVE A VERY RELIABLE SYSTEM IN PLACE WHICH HAS BEEN PROVIDING OUTSTANDING SERVICE FOR OVER 30 YEARS:
P.O. BOX 308
MANILA 1099
PHILIPPINES
THIS SERVICE WAS OPERATING ABOUT 5 YEARS BEFORE WE GOT FPO AP 96517.... WE PICK UP P.O BOX 308 MAIL AT THE MANILA POST OFFICE AT THE SAME TIME WE PICK UP FPO MAIL AT SEAFRONT.... P.O. BOX 308 IS VERY SAFE AND YOU CAN REGISTER MAIL AND HAVE TRACKING NUMBERS LIKE THE FPO.... CAN ALSO RECEIVE UP TO 6 LBS PACKAGES SUBJECT TO CUSTOMS.... I WAS USING P.O. BOX 308 BEFORE WE GOT THE FPO AND THE SERVICE WAS SO GOOD THAT I NEVER CHANGED MY BANKING DATA TO THE FPO .... IF WE SHOULD LOOSE FPO 96517 ALL FPO MEMBERS WILL AUTOMATICALLY BE TRANSFERRED TO P.O BOX 308 AND WE WILL CONTINUE OUR MAIL SERVICE AS NORMAL... ALL YOU WILL BE REQUIRED TO DO IS NOTIFY THOSE WHOM YOU CORRESPOND.....
WE WILL PUBLISH RAO UPDATES AS THIS UNFOLDS AND YOU WILL HAVE SUFFICIENT TIME TO NOTIFY THE PEOPLE YOU CORRESPOND IN CASE THE FPO IS TERMINATED...
JIM BOYD
Jim Boyd FOUNDATION
USAF RAO DIRECTOR
U.S. EMBASSY LIAISON (CLV)
IRS CERTIFYING AGENT
Tel: (63 45) 888 2748/625 5522
(Emergency TEXT ONLY) 639163058338
Office Hours: 0930-1330 (Mon-Fri) Except U. S. Embassy, Manila Holidays
Website: https://1925mcarthur.wixsite.com/raoangeles
1925 Mc Arthur Highway, Balibago
Angeles City. Philippines 2009
For Google MAP, Type RAO Angeles City


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Dten Cfive said:


> Can Filipino citizens and nationals in the Philippines enlist in the US military?
> 
> The Navy ended the program that recruited Filipinos in 1992 because the base agreement with the Philippines ended.
> 
> 30 plus years in the Navy is normal, they are NOT all gone.


 I talk about the Filipinos, who foughy in the American Army back when the Philippines was an American colony. They are probably all dead now. Him I talked about was 90+ (94?) back when I found his right to get money, but that was close to 10 years ago. 


Dten Cfive said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Filipino_Americans


 I DONT talk about Filipino-Americans, I talk about Filipinos, who foughy in the American Army back when the Philippines was an American colony and have never been in USA.


----------

